# Daion Guitars



## sowk1

I bought a Daion guitar in the 1970s and mostly it stayed in its case because it was not a very good guitar. It looked OK but had a very dull, lifeless quality that was very unappealing. I sold this guitar on ebay a few years ago and was delighted that I actually made money on the deal. To my surprise, Daion guitars have a cult following. My brother, who still has his Daion, sent me this website: http://www.daionguitars.com/index.php 

I am completely amazed.


----------



## sneakypete

I see them on line all the time here, haven`t bought one though.
heres one thats been listed for a while, and at his price, chances are it`ll stay listed for some time...but I love the look of it, and it`s the only one like it I`ve seen.


http://page4.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/d85827064


----------



## rbbambino

sneakypete said:


> I see them on line all the time here, haven`t bought one though.
> heres one thats been listed for a while, and at his price, chances are it`ll stay listed for some time...but I love the look of it, and it`s the only one like it I`ve seen.
> 
> 
> http://page4.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/d85827064


That's quite funny... The site you list Sneaky looks like Greek to me... well, probably Japanese... I guess I need something installed on my browser to see the correct language. However, it is a nice picture!!


----------



## rbbambino

Actually one just sold on EBay for $129. However, the shipping cost was listed as $140 from Japan to Canada.. If you do an advanced search on completed listings a few more show up. They seem to fall in the 500+ range. No more price discussion. I'll try to be good!


----------



## sneakypete

yeah I thought the pic would appear, unless you have Japanese font in your PC all you will get are a bunch of symbols.
Nice guitar though.


----------



## cohenj

*Daion*

I had a "top of the line" Daion solid body electric that I bought in the 70's. In the mid 90's proceeds from its sale helped finance my custom dreadnaught. 

It was a lovely looking guitar, but the electronics were awful and the neck was like a wet noodle under stage lights. 

That said, my Daion Power Mark III will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## mjt11860

cohenj said:


> I had a "top of the line" Daion solid body electric that I bought in the 70's. In the mid 90's proceeds from its sale helped finance my custom dreadnaught.
> 
> It was a lovely looking guitar, but the electronics were awful and the neck was like a wet noodle under stage lights.
> 
> That said, my Daion Power Mark III will always have a special place in my heart.


do u mean a power mark xxx? what is the difference btwn that & the power mark xx? the xxx is a very rare guitar & i've always been curious about it. any info would b greatly appreciated. thanx.


----------



## sneakypete

http://www.oldguitar.jp/catalog/daion/daion20.jpg


http://www.oldguitar.jp/catalog/daion/daion_82_D_0013.jpg


----------

